
Lessons from my startup journey so far - joelg87
http://joel.is/post/14426113826/10-lessons-from-my-startup-journey-so-far
======
buro9
Good write-up.

Your list is comprised of things that have been repeated elsewhere, but it's
always good to get a nice concise reminder. Especially as I'm also flying on
vapours (bootstrapped) and trying to balance health and life with getting
things done.

The only thing I'd change from your list is that you've got 2 points about
bootstrapping and none about getting close to your users. I've over 27,000
users and speak to some of them every day, yesterday I held a focus group and
demo of the latest stuff I'm working on. I cannot tell you how important it's
been for peace of mind and confidence to get that validation and demand proven
at every step. It's what has allowed me to move confidently outside of my
comfort zone.

~~~
joelg87
Thanks David.

You make a great point, I completely agree now that you bring it up. Getting
close to the users is something I didn't do with my previous startup, but was
vital for getting Buffer off the ground. I talk a little about it in the
"achieving scale by doing things that don't scale", such as personally
emailing the first 1000 signups.

Thanks for the reminder.

------
davidtyleryork
I remember when I had marketing questions, Joel answered me even though we had
only corresponded on Twitter a couple times. I'm rooting for you dude! :)

Also, Buffer App is one of the only social media tools that I've really
adopted in my day-to-day life. I use it every time I run into an industry
article and it just goes on the pile of "to send". Brilliant! If you want to
make Twitter a little easier, try out Buffer App

~~~
joelg87
Thanks David! I'm always very happy to help others, since there are so many
people who have helped me get this far.

Glad to hear you're finding Buffer so useful :) I'm excited about what we can
do with Buffer in 2012, stay tuned!

------
porterhaney
Joel, I dug this write up, the points resonated.

I feel like I've read similar articles, though I can't seem to find any at the
moment. Either way, I'll read the article, and then I'll check out what the
person is working on. Frequently, I'll land on their product and it's pretty
unimpressive. In the end it's good that they've learned to build something in
their spare time, but also a little unnerving - could they have built
something substantially better if they'd had a little more resource.

In your case it's exactly the opposite. I signed up for bufferapp and am
amazed at how much you've been able to do "in your spare time." It's a great
example of how efficient, motivated people can take it to the next level.
Cheers to your hard work and continued success!

~~~
joelg87
Thanks Porter, that really means a lot!

I had a previous startup I worked on for 1.5 years on the side, and I think I
would have met the expectations you mentioned with that. I've had more luck
with Buffer, and I'm delighted to be working on it full-time with a great
(still small) team around me.

If it helps, here's a little more details on the transition from "on the side"
bootstrapped to full-time (and funded). I worked "on the side" for about 5
months before going full-time. In that time I took it to ramen profitability
and brought on board my co-founder Leo. We spent a further 5 months working
full-time and bootstrapping it. In that time we jumped on a plane to San
Francisco, and after 10 months total time we got into AngelPad incubator and
got a little funding. Shortly after, we hired a good friend of mine as our
first employee. So, 5 months "on the side", 5 months "full-time" (10 months
bootstrapped), and then funded after that (but with good traction & revenue,
we have found our scalable business model). I think this may be a good path
for other first time founders to take, since it's hard to raise funding
without a previous track record, but once you have traction it is much easier.

Let me know if I can ever help with anything, I've followed you on Twitter :)

------
timjahn
I'm one of your biggest fans, Joel. :)

I appreciate how you're sharing your lessons with everybody as you go along.
Folks can learn so much from your hard work and what you have to show for it
thus far.

Excited for what's to come!

~~~
joelg87
Thanks Tim, it's been absolutely fantastic to have your support all along the
journey so far.

I'm super excited for 2012 :)

------
ALBsharah
These are all great points, Joel. Being in the middle of this myself, every
title and summary I skimmed through are 100% vital to getting your startup off
the ground. Nice consolidation!

Cheers, and best of luck! AL

